# Low TT picture taking .... post your piccies



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ok guys and girlies, so we know we can take piccies of our TTs, BUT, I am curious as just how low you all go when you take your piccies at different angles 

I am no photographer and these are straight off my Sony Sureshot. However I do love photography and grab the opportunity where possible to take pictures of my beautiful TT. I must be very entertaining to my neighbours lying all over my drive in different positions ...Here are just a few of my 700 *yes 700*  pictures I have of my beloved ScarleTT  Enjoy :wink:

Feel free to post up any lovely poses of your TT that are your favourites piccies


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hey Dotti ,
you must have been in a hole to take the first two pics :wink:

Mark


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

nice snaps  any excuse to take pictures - i llget some over the weekend


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

Dotti said:


> [[/img]


Am I just a freak or is this pic quite erm....erotic? Go on tell me you don't know what i'm talking about! TT porn!


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

conlechi said:


> Hey Dotti ,
> you must have been in a hole to take the first two pics :wink:
> 
> Mark


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Here's a couple off low ones i've taken.. 

View attachment 1



SAV....


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Am I just a freak or is this pic quite erm....erotic? Go on tell me you don't know what i'm talking about! TT porn![/quote]
Freak :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

ooooo........love a bit of black Qs 8)


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Shouldn't this be in the TT pic of the day thread! :wink:

Nice and shiny BTW


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

Hmmm, I was asking for that wasn't I.


----------



## L13BUG (Dec 8, 2008)

these were taken by my pet ant


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

lazerjules said:


> Hmmm, I was asking for that wasn't I.


lol only messing mate :wink:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

we should be able to hire you out for picture taking, they are excellent shots [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm telling you guyz I have TT photography porn BAD!


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Spot my latest mod. :lol:


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

denimblue225turbo said:


> ooooo........love a bit of black Qs 8)


Cheers 8)

I love my QS too :lol: :lol:

Here's one for dotti :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

:wink:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

A lot of standard SLR camera can only take pictures when looking through the small viewfinder which makes the low down shots alot more tricky but not impossible. There are increasingly more models coming onto the market though that have an adjustable LCD screen (Sony/Nikon) that can be tilted to take advantages of the low angles that Abi mentioned. I have taken several with an old school Sony F717 which is like an old friend to me now - it never lets me down for those all important shots.  Here are a few of mine.....


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Saj


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Smeds said:


> Spot my latest mod. :lol:


Silver strips on the grill


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

One I took today :-


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

Hey......anybody still use film??..i do and i prefer it , but it makes it difficult to post pics
i tend to try harder when using film


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Heres my low one!


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Dance171 said:


> Silver strips on the grill


Nope.

Old one but love this shot.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Dotti said:


> One I took today :-


I thought you had a hole in your passenger seat for a minute but I then realised it is your necklace :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

KentishTT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > One I took today :-
> ...


OMFG ... the line goes down my cleevage also!   I might have to delete this pic then ! oops :lol:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Dotti said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Is that the seat? .....I just thought you have huge tits!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

KentishTT said:


> Is that the seat? .....I just thought you have huge tits!


  :lol:  .... I can't believe you just typed that! :lol: I had you down as Mr sensible and didn't use language like that :lol:  :wink: .. - .. Probably bit of both actually


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Dotti said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > Is that the seat? .....I just thought you have huge tits!
> ...


It was quite out of character for me 

sorwy


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

KentishTT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > KentishTT said:
> ...


Your forgiven as long as you put your blue overalls on again for me to admire you in! [smiley=sweetheart.gif] . Show me your low pictures!


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh go on then 

None of me in overalls but here's my rear end!










This was to show how far out my toe-in was on my rear wheels (now sorted)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

KentishTT - I knew you would have some nice ones of your roadster tucked away somewhere . Yr TTR sits so nice and low I like that  I love your house too [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Peer pressure


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Dotti said:


> KentishTT - I knew you would have some nice ones of your roadster tucked away somewhere . Yr TTR sits so nice and low I like that  I love your house too [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Aaaw, thank you! 

That last pic is quite old and before the car had the lowering springs fitted.

The one above that is me parked next to Jay (jaytapp) at Beaulieu


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ecko2702 said:


> Peer pressure


 :lol: I hope this isn't one of your spot the difference posts again Joe :lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: Nope I am done with those for a while. Take to damn long to make


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

found another old one.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

House looks a bit different too.

The MGB needs a garage but I could not leave TT outside so built this 










And here's the MG:-


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OMG! Do you still own that MG KentishTT? Isn't it so sweet! And in red also awwwww so so shiney bless. It's terribly cute [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

How many cm's did you park your TT away from that bit of fence?  Now THAT is 'close' !


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Why are you still up Abi???


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Dotti said:


> One I took today :-


Love it  now I know what you look like :lol: :lol:


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Here's my rear end :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Dotti said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Me thinks it't time for some Pears soap. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Smeds said:


> Spot my latest mod. :lol:


Facelift rear view mirror on pre-facelift car?

Charlie


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

This is the lowest picture I have, I don't usually go too low.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Smeds said:
> 
> 
> > Spot my latest mod. :lol:
> ...


You could be right but I haven't got a clue. I certainly haven't changed it. 
I've fitted the lowering springs you sold me 6 months ago.


----------



## gazwold (Sep 8, 2008)

If i have too :lol:


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Low Rider shots taken a couple of weeks after I first bought my *V6*  
What a beautiful day it was. Hot, blue sky and not a cloud in sight. Roll on the Summer.  
John.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Loving all your LOW piccies and picturesque ones also 8)


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Before my weekend to fit some spacers ( once I decide what size :? )


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

I try to avoid super low angle shots.. make the TT look like it's in 4x4 mode..


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Neb said:


> I try to avoid super low angle shots.. make the TT look like it's in 4x4 mode..


Looks like you avoid numberplates too


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

actually I have a hidaway plate holder..  it's under the front bumper


----------



## G7COG (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh go on then...

*pic whoring mode on*


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

pic whoring mode! nice snaps


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Thought I'd have ago at this petrol flap pic' Thing everyone is doing!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
just been cleaned and wax with Autoglym aqua wax......really shiney 
Not sure whats going on with colour of car it should be Misano red!!!!!
Think I need a new camera :roll:
View attachment 2


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Zakkiaz you need to take the camera lower fluffygawl  Your beloved looks lovely and shiny though 8)  watch and learn from the mistress  ...


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Dotti said:


> Zakkiaz you need to take the camera lower fluffygawl  Your beloved looks lovely and shiny though 8)  watch and learn from the mistress  ...


It was more to show you how shiney it is   
I need a new camera any way the bloody colours terrible!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Wendy I think we need to get out TTs together for some serious misano taking


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Dotti said:


> Wendy I think we need to get out TTs together for some serious misano taking


That would be nice  
but you would win think it's shinier than mine [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Didn't have time to clay it so got that to look forward to :lol: :lol: :lol: SAD!!


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

Looks like you ran over this guy so fast in reverse you literally flattened him, leaving a nice GTA style red strip of gore.. :lol:



G7COG said:


>


This is my puppy, pics taken the day I brought her home nearly 4 years ago...


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

After a wash with my crappy products...




























and her new badge


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hi guys, not sure if you allow mk2, but ive been playing with picassa


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> hi guys, not sure if you allow mk2, but ive been playing with picassa


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] have you followed my suggestion???


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

STTranger your always welcome on my threads where a spangly TTRS is concerned  . Have you got any more low shots though? :wink: The TTRS has a big fat bottom for some lovely piccie taking with it's big fat wide spoiler 8). Your TT is paradise [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

always happy to comply


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

sTTranger said:


> always happy to comply


O M G! I dare not get up off my seat!  love that bottom shot 8) ... more more more more


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

sorry just got back from the gym, try and take some more lower one 2morrow, not very good with my camera im afraid


----------



## sierra (Mar 29, 2009)

not very good pics as they were taken on my phone but they will do till i clean the car and take proper ones.


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

ausTT said:


> After a wash with my crappy products...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what crappy product was it :?:


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

zakkiaz said:


> ausTT said:
> 
> 
> > After a wash with my crappy products...
> ...


a home brand Greek turtle wax rip off - i ordered some gear from the Uk though - all the car cleaning products here are just really poor - everyone uses car washes - there's 100s - but i like to wash it properly


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I havent taken any good pics for over a year now but these are a few of my faves from over the years


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

on my knees taking this one 










Mark


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

j55tts, how do you get those shots with the trees blurred in the background and the car in perfest focus, ive been trying to do this, but everything is blurred [smiley=bigcry.gif]

didnt know you could do this with photobucket


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

conlechi said:


> on my knees taking this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On your knees eh!  ... Next time make it on your tummy like I do  , lovely piccie :wink:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

sTTranger said:


> j55tts, how do you get those shots with the trees blurred in the background and the car in perfest focus, ive been trying to do this, but everything is blurred [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> didnt know you could do this with photobucket


Its not photbucketed or photoshopped, my wife just a very good photographer ...

She was in the bushes [smiley=gossip.gif] with her camera of course and I drove up and down the road 

Need to do some more as the cars changed a bit since then


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

Like my avatar


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

marcelloTTc said:


> Like my avatar


That bottom pick is awesome [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow love the angles he shots awesome!!!! nice one Dotti!!! how low can you go... beautiful car btw.. probably the best red, best most clean most in the TT online forum


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> Wow love the angles he shots awesome!!!! nice one Dotti!!! how low can you go... beautiful car btw.. probably the best red, best most clean most in the TT online forum


Mines getting their  just don't post it as often as Dotti :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## paddymph (Oct 4, 2009)

Love your motor J55TTC, you have a good eye for photo's too.

Deffo want my car looking like yours, from what i can see it's:

Symmetry rear lights
KW Coilovers (from memory)?
V6 Valance + Spoiler

That it? Cosmetically? Spacers?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Are these Low enough Dotti?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

davelincs said:


> Are these Low enough Dotti?


WAW! Totally impressed Dave with your piccie taking   . Those piccies are 'real' low just how I like them  . Really lovely car and piccies too, like the backside one  Well done you show off :wink: - I have some competion now


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

paddymph said:


> Love your motor J55TTC, you have a good eye for photo's too.
> 
> Deffo want my car looking like yours, from what i can see it's:
> 
> ...


Thanks mate!

symmetry rear lights
kw coilovers
v6 valence & spoiler
v6 front bumper
QS spats
15mm front spacers
16mm rear spacers (might go to 20's soon)


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

@Davelinc did you use a mouse to take the picture??? nice car btw


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

wallstreet said:


> @Davelinc did you use a mouse to take the picture??? nice car btw


I think he employed a worm popping out it's homely hole and lent him his camera .


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

the worms called fugi slr :lol:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Dotti said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > @Davelinc did you use a mouse to take the picture??? nice car btw
> ...


LoL!! Nice one Davelinc!


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## tomo87 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

tomo87 said:


>


cool affect on this picture - looks nice 8)


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

tomo87 said:


>


those wheels are dishlicious


----------



## tomo87 (Aug 6, 2007)

sometimes think I shouldve gone 9.5 allround!


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

i am going to go as far to say i honestly think you TT is my favourite on here, subtle, oe looking but its got an agressive look and stance and those wheels are awesome and its blue, so its a winner for me, and you have got red leather 8)


----------



## tomo87 (Aug 6, 2007)

denimblue225turbo said:


> i am going to go as far to say i honestly think you TT is my favourite on here, subtle, oe looking but its got an agressive look and stance and those wheels are awesome and its blue, so its a winner for me, and you have got red leather 8)


haha thanks a lot for that....its got satnav and bose too! 8)


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

tomo87 said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> > i am going to go as far to say i honestly think you TT is my favourite on here, subtle, oe looking but its got an agressive look and stance and those wheels are awesome and its blue, so its a winner for me, and you have got red leather 8)
> ...


SATNAV.....now your taking the p**s :lol:


----------



## tomo87 (Aug 6, 2007)

denimblue225turbo said:


> tomo87 said:
> 
> 
> > denimblue225turbo said:
> ...


haha yep its got the top spec...not a bad car as im only 22!

anyways...more pics people


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Glen just for you, one I took of your beloved Denim at last week's essex meet 8)










8)


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Best colour ?


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

Papaya? Then yes, yes it is


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

I agree,
but i think ive lost mine shes taken it to the gym, i knew letting her drive me about would end in tears [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ttpanos (Nov 8, 2009)

tomo87 said:


>


 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jaqcom said:


> Best colour ?


I love this shot, gonna give this one a go on my TT


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Call that low - common Abi, make a bit of effort


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

:wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

UKRPG said:


> Call that low - common Abi, make a bit of effort


  That is low. I have some competition Rich


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Just been out there as I washed my beloved today ...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

And a nice LOW near side one with some pretty reflective dusk clouds on her just taken this one [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Cracking photos Abi, your car looks great in that last shot


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

davelincs said:


> Cracking photos Abi, your car looks great in that last shot


Thankyou Dave, knew I could rely on you for a comment like that :wink:


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

great piccies Dotti. are you gooing to Stanford Hall? we need to get together for those photo's!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

And to show that I am not as thorough as I thought I was on my ocd front ..... I am about to embaress myself now !!! ....









Look at the bottom of that! What a disgrace! :lol:


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Tut, Tut!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I will be out there tomorrow to clean that. Watch this space!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Dotti said:


> And to show that I am not as thorough as I thought I was on my ocd front ..... I am about to embaress myself now !!! ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what about the wheel arches ,Dotti they should be black


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Abi, I think you have a sexy bottom................the latest shot, sexy dirty bottom :roll:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Specifically for this thread - I don't think I can get the camera any lower...
View attachment 1


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

I felt this was pretty low today.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Dash said:


> Specifically for this thread - I don't think I can get the camera any lower...
> View attachment 1


I'm impressed with your lowness  . That's proper low! 8) Great piccies


----------



## gazwold (Sep 8, 2008)

bit of fun with my clogs :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Abi, did you get scarlett cleaned up, have not seen the photos yet?


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

My first try will keep practicing Abi !!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Some from my collection...although don't think I have quite as many as you Abi!



















You can even see how low I got in this one!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

ttpanos said:


> tomo87 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Looks very cool in this shade. lol

Respray? :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Some from my collection...although don't think I have quite as many as you Abi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Paul as always 8)


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

how low can you go [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

I need to find a set of these wheels..


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

After a good washing:



















cheers


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Tell you what, I'm really enjoying looking at all your lush curvascious TT piccies - I think it is fair to say this thread is a fine example as to why we do love our TTs


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice pictures folks, a small piccie from a Sunny day

Here comes Spring


----------



## tomo87 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hark said:


> ttpanos said:
> 
> 
> > tomo87 said:
> ...


nope glacier blue with a little play on photoshop! 8)


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

J55TTC said:


> I havent taken any good pics for over a year now but these are a few of my faves from over the years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

wallstreet said:


> Nice pictures folks, a small piccie from a Sunny day
> 
> Here comes Spring


Ahhh there you are Niaz - [smiley=sweetheart.gif] .... good piccie and swiss plate


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Sorry dotti

Been working hard

With a client this weekend, so not had too much chance for low shots love this thread and look forward to more

Can't wait to see your seats, I sadly wore something that scratched a tine bit on the bolster hope to get it fixed later this year when I visit the UK for tuning!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

tomo87 said:


>


Love that colour even if it is Photoshopped. That's how I'd like mine to look... 8)

You want low?










Cheers

Rich


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Anyone watching you take that photo must have thought you were freakin nuts!


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

One from me


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

these ones are just for you Abi :lol: :lol: :lol: 

















Now i dare anyone to get much lower than that!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

HA HA HA :lol: :lol: :lol: oh Glen you have no idea how much I am laughing :lol: :lol: :lol: ONLY YOU could do that, you know my humour too well it seems pmsl .... I bet you had fun getting up off the floor with your bad leg, bless  .... I'm going to give you a prize for the best lowest shorts at the next Essex Meet when I see you   :wink: So loving all your lovely low shots though, roll on my next thread I have planned


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

heres a couple


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

Here is some too.....
View attachment 1


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

looking good everybody ... another one from my collection


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

a proper one but not very clean after having to drive about a mile down a dust track to get to the aircraft hangar


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Guess who ? :roll:








8)


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

:mrgreen:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Low enough Abi????????


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lower than low :wink: :










cheers


----------



## L13BUG (Dec 8, 2008)

today while getting arbs, top mounts and drop links fitted


----------



## mistersixpot (Dec 7, 2009)

De-volcanic filthied ...... and a little bit of a low one, not quite a worms eye view


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OMG you lot honestly :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: some of these piccies are so funny, loving the humour of some of you lot and your piccie taking :lol:


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)




----------



## mistersixpot (Dec 7, 2009)

Dotti said:


> OMG you lot honestly :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: some of these piccies are so funny, loving the humour of some of you lot and your piccie taking :lol:


  wellllll i did try, but my creaky knees wouldn't allow me to roll about on the floor  :roll:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Low as I could get


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey Abi, don't forget to bring your camera today and show me how it's done properly

From a young padawan


----------

